# Ecran externe sur un Imac G5 ?



## henrywebmac (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Imac G5 (les premiers blancs en 17" pour 1,8 Ghz) dont  l'écran a pris un choc. L'image restituée par l'écran est donc  inutilisable pour la moitié de la surface d'écran. 
J'aimerais connecter via le port mini VGA et l'option mirroring (j'ai  que ça de proposé) un écran externe pour continuer de pouvoir utiliser  le G5 de l'Imac (je sais c'est vieux !, mais j'ai pas mieux).

Ma question est : 
Est-ce qu'avec cette fonction de mirroring, les deux écrans vont  diffuser simultanément une image ? Dans l'idéal, j'aurais souhaité ne  conserver que l'affichage sur l'écran externe (l'autre ne me sera plus  utile (derrière l'écran externe) et n'a pas besoin d'amener de la  chaleur au G5). Est-ce possible ?
Cela nécessite t il une bidouille Hardware pour déconnecter l'écran de l'Imac ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## henrywebmac (20 Février 2011)

Personne ?
Ma question n'est peut-être pas des plus passionnantes, mais étant donné que je n'ai pas d'écran externe à ce jour, j'aurais aimé préciser ces points avant d'en acheter un ?

Je prévois d'en prendre un de la taille de l'écran actuel de l'IMAC. Puis-je plus grand ?
Puis-je déconnecter matériellement l'écran de l'imac ?

merci


----------

